# Questions about Massage Therapy/Spa Work?



## tigerbaum (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi,

I am new to this forum and wanted to ask the experts a few questions. I was in Dubai two weeks ago, and one reason for my visit was to consider a move there. I am a mature, and single American woman, 50-years old, but look and act like I am in my 30's.

I apologize in advance if these questions have been asked before! Public or private responses would be appreciated!

I am a massage therapist, as well as have 5-star Hotel Management experience and was a previous owner of a small private day spa. Dubai wants to be the Spa Capital of the World by 2010. The biggest and the best of everything, right? 

I'm planning to go again soon to search for work and to interview. Do you think it is best to go with the notion of interviewing and saying I can start within 2-weeks of time upon offer?

Or do you think there is any chance I can land some interviews while still living in the states and can get my airfare paid for the interview? This scenario is probably more likely for a Spa Directorship type position, verses a therapist, or spa worker, I realize. I am not opposed to work at either capacity to get my foot in the door for the experience of living abroad.

Or there any job search or employment agencies you recommend? How about AlJazerra Jobs?

Are massage therapist able to work out of their homes as a private practice? Can women massage men? My practice in the US is about 80% men. I'd love to massage clients on the side (out of my apartment) home for extra income if it is allowed.

Is it also hard to get housing without a job lined up? How about temporary rentals? 

I found the people to be extremely friendly to me while I was there, both locals and expats. Or maybe I just am more approachable than most. Is it true, men out number women 3 to 1? I like those odds!

Any recommendations you can give me would be greatly appreciated! I'd love to offer massages to the expat community once I get settled in.

Oh, and on my visa stamp it showed I was allowed to stay 60-days, I thought it was suppose to only be 30-days for Americans? Since it is a new change, maybe they just didn't have enough new stamps. Thoughts? 

Thank you for your help!

Ms Toni


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

tigerbaum said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum and wanted to ask the experts a few questions. I was in Dubai two weeks ago, and one reason for my visit was to consider a move there. I am a mature, and single American woman, 50-years old, but look and act like I am in my 30's.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to the forum,

Now I don't know too much about your specific field so I won't be able to give you anyything but general advice. What I would say is that you should be definitely aiming for the management side. I'm not sure whether companies would pay your air fare over but a lot of people get jobs merely through telephone interviews and emails. You will not earn enough money getting your 'hands dirty' so to speak so management will be the only option. 

As for housing - as far as I am aware - you will not be able to rent a house/apartment until you have a residence visa and that will require sponsorship either by the company that you work for or a husband - in short you will need a job before you can rent. Alternatively if you want to come here without a job then you will have to stay in hotels and that will no doubt become quite expensive quite quickly.

As for running a business from your home on the side that is illegal, you would have to advertise and people may not appreciate people coming and going from your house and may mistake you for a brothel. People are quite civic minded here and will have no problem ringing the police - that is something you don't want to have to deal with. I would be VERY wary as it would no doubt lead to your swift deportation.

Not sure on the ratio of 3:1 Men:Women. It seems like the other way round, though can't say I have really been looking. 

HTH


----------



## tigerbaum (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for your feedback! 

I thought I had seen some retail/live in condos in the process of being built, and that might be a good option for working on the side, if allowed. I am aware that almost anywhere you live you need to be zoned or approved to operate a business out of your home. 

As expected, it seems management in the spa/resort industry is the best route for me to take for it to be financially rewarding enough for me to live. Besides, I'm sure I would be tired and stressed enough that working on the side would not be an option anyway!

Thanks again.




crazymazy1980 said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum,
> 
> Now I don't know too much about your specific field so I won't be able to give you anyything but general advice. What I would say is that you should be definitely aiming for the management side. I'm not sure whether companies would pay your air fare over but a lot of people get jobs merely through telephone interviews and emails. You will not earn enough money getting your 'hands dirty' so to speak so management will be the only option.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It is illegal to live and work from the same building. You have to have a licence to run any business and you would never get approval.

-


----------

